# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  ЖК телевизор как монитор. Как это сделать?

## Erryt

Хочу убить сразу двух зайцев и использовать ЖК телевизор как монитор и как телевизор.. Подскажите что лучше для этого подойдет и какие могут возникнуть сложности?.. Пока остановился на линейке Toshiba regza.. Что можете еще посоветовать?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...еще посоветовать...


Позаботиться, чтобы телевизор имел тот же нитерфейс, что и видеокарта :)

----------


## deiman

Советую монитор со встроенным ТВ тюнером (на подобие модели Samsung 2033HD или выше), и позаботиться об интерфейсе подключения его с компьютеру (лучше через DVI-D).

----------


## Микола

ВСЕ ОЧЕНЬ ПРОСТО ЕСЛИ НА ВИДЮХЕ ЕСТЬ ГНЕЗДО SV-VIDEO. ПОДКЛЮЧАЕШЬ ЧЕРЕЗ  НЕГО И УСЁ САМ ПОЛЬ ЗУЮСЬ 100% РАБОТА

----------


## Cheechako

Монитор через S-video очень плохо для зрения :(

----------

